# LGB Mogul to Sound tender connection



## crashbig (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm trying to use the sound card out of a lgb sound tender 69232, putting it into the tender of a lgb 2019s C&S Mogul. The Mogul has a 6 pin plug and the tender is a 5 pin. I need to know what wires to splice on the mogul to get it to work with the tender. Thanks


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just sent'cha a wiring diagram..... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## steamer49 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Stan, I too am going to use an LGB 69232 sound board as a replacement for a sick 2019S and need the wiring diagram for the 2019S to convert from six wires to five. Could you send me a copy of the wiring diagram also. Much appreciated, Randy


----------



## pagosarr (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Stan - I also would like the wiring diagram for the 6 to 5 wire connection. Is there a similar wiring diagram for a 3 to 5 wire connection for Moguls? Many thanks, Rog Bush


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The mogul has 3 wires for chuff (comes from engine rear axle sensor) and 3 wires for power (Tenders have track power pickups and are tied to the engine via the switch in the cab). 

69232 has 2 wires for power to the tender. Other 3 are common, light, sound as these are controlled by a switch in the 2-4-0 engine. The 2 wires on the outside are the power wires to the rear of the tender. 

I have done 2 wire conversions/non moguls.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

So which 2 outside wires are they? 2 wires on the right or left side or the outside wires on BOTH oppisite ends?

and what is the orientation of the plug when identifying the 2 outside wires?

Thanks 

Bubba


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan why don't you post the diagram for everyone. The Regal I would like to see also.


----------



## pagosarr (Jan 5, 2008)

To All: 

Please, could someone out there help? 

Dan Pierce: 

I am unable to comprehend your post. While I now thankfully live in Texas, I once lived in Manhattan where UP meant North to everyone and DOWN meant South to almost anyone and OVER meant either East or West - take your choice - as no one in Manhattan ever saw the sun rise or set. So give me some compassion here - what wires are outside and which are inside? And which ones go "from" and which ones go "to?" And do anyone of them have colors? And is there a right or left - depending, of course, on which view you are facing? 

Let me say that I have Moguls with 3-wire cables attached to female connectors and Moguls with 6-wire cables attached to female connectors. So now, please tell me, how do I connect either of those cables to a 5-pin male connector on a 69232 sound tender to get sound? Please be assured that I mean no offense to you. I just need explicit instructions. This is a new hobby for me in my retirement years and am less than well informed. 

BTW, blueregal, what is a Regal? 

Many thanks, 
Roger Bush 
Fredericksburg TX


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, look at the 5 pin connector for the 69232. There is a small mark shaped like this: > and represents pin 1. 

Pins 1 and 5 are track power frm the 2-4-0 loco to the tender and go to the rear tender conmnector via a polyfuse for lighting passenger cars or for a sound car. 

Here is how I wired the 5 pin tender to a 2 pin engine with the tender bulb changed to 24 volts and on all the time. 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/danpierce/69232wiring.JPG 

The tender bulb can be directional with a diode added in series to the bulb wiring inside the tender, or in the cable on pin 3 thus allowing the tender to be used with any engine. 

And here is Stan's document: 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/danpierce/69232conversion.doc 

This info was to show how the 5 pin connector is wired/used. Different engines will use different cable cross wiring. 
I figured out the 2 wire adapter for my small 2 axle steam engines with only a 2 pin connector for track power. 

The mogul has 3 wires for non-sound versoins, and 6 wires with sound. 2 for track power and another for either sound or light control, i am not sure which. 3 for chuff control. 
I never figured out the mogul connection as I have moguls with original LGB sound units. 

Also, I added a single axle power pickup to my 69232 tender and the 2-4-0 runs much smoother on my analog track powered layout. 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/danpierce/69232AxelPower.JPG 

Cable wiring can be dependent on which mogul gets wired as there were many versions. MTS vs non MTS, 3 wire vs 4 wire motor block power pickups, and the chuff wth magnets vs hall effect solid state devices. 

MTS units had all the sound in the engine, speaker in the tender. Other moguls had all the sound board and speaker in the tender. 

So giving out a generic cable conversion will not work for some, and could cause problems/damage a sound board 

I do not have a 2019S, therefore I can not figure out more specific info on how to wire your configuration.


----------



## pagosarr (Jan 5, 2008)

Dan - Thank you very much for your comprehensive reply. I think I may be able to manage the wiring arrangement now. If I run into trouble, perhaps you could help me via offline email.

Regards, 

Roger Bush
Fredericksburg TX


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Guys..... I'm sorry that I missed this post for the request for the diagram. Here's a quick overview of the 5 pin plug.. 

What I sent Dan... Sound Plug diagram

This is what is coming out of the loco to the tender as per his diagram designations:

Pin 1 = Track Power Right (constant to rear outlet)
Pin 2 = Rear Light Common 
Pin 3 = Rear Light
Pin 4 = Switched Track Power Right (for soundboard power only)
Pin 5 = Track Power left (to rear outlet and soundboard)


----------



## pagosarr (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, I guess I am still in the dark. What I want to do is connect a mogul with a 3-wire, 6-pin female cable connector to a 5-pin male connector on a 69232 sound tender. I'm lost. Is this something which has already been explained and I missed it or is there still a missing clue that I need? The 69232 comes with 2 cables with 5-pin female connectors on both ends. Don't know how these have any use. Is there a 6-pin female connector to a 5-pin male connector adapter I don't know about? 

Thanks, 
Roger Bush 
Fredericksburg TX


----------



## crashbig (Aug 29, 2008)

I used Stans diagram and had to make my own harness, worked great, I have since pulled the sound board out and put a zimo decoder in, haven't decided if I'm going to use the sound board track side in a stationary engine for the mine or try to get it to work with the decoder. I'll look and see if I stll have the harness, and take a picture of it.

Pete


----------



## pagosarr (Jan 5, 2008)

Pete - Where did you get a 6-pin male connector to make your harness? 

Rog


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have some 6 pin connectors and can make a 6 to 5 pin cable if you send me your 5 pin cable with the twisted wires, I do not have any 5 wire connectors left 
I have never used the twisted cable with my 69232, only the straight 5 wire, orr the twisted one modified to a 2 wire connection with a diode for the tender light for analog track power. 
I do need someone to verify the 3 wire mogul wiring, I know that 2 wires are track power and the third is for the rear tender light and is controlled by the switch and diode in the engine cab. 
I could assume it is 3 of the more modern 6 wire mogul wiring, but I would like to be sure.


----------



## pagosarr (Jan 5, 2008)

I’m feeling a little stupid. Grow old too soon and smart too late perhaps. After all the questions I’ve asked, I’ve discovered none of my 2-4-0s have 5-wire connectors. Some have 2 – some have none. And then I realized only one of my moguls ( a 23181) has a 6-wire cable. All of the others have 3-wire cables. So there is no point trying to come up with a cable from the loco to the 69232 tender for any of my locos. 

So why not just make the 69232 tender a free standing sound tender? It already has a dual reed sensor (aka LGB 65012 sound function trigger) on the front wheel set for what I assume is bell and whistle. Then one could install a LGB 3019 usually used for interior car lighting on the rear wheel set as Dan Pierce did: 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/danpierce/69232wiring.JPG
and 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/danpierce/69232AxelPower.JPG

And then on the remaining axle on the rear wheel set install a Dallee chuff sensor either optical coupler (item #583) or a magnet/reed unit (item #584). Would that work? If that makes any kind of sense where would the leads for the chuff sensor go on Stan Cedarlealf’s sound board picture found in: 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...ge/1/view/topic/postid/1699/Default.aspx#2429 

I assume the track power leads would go to the red and black wires to the left of the lazy V’s – is that right? 

So then what remains is how would one connect the chuff sensor and take care of the rear light? BTW, Dan, where did you get a 24-volt bulb? 

Thanks y’all, 
Rog Bush


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry for not getting back to you right away, just noticed your post about What is a Blueregal???? First that's me , and secondly I am into Salt water aquariums too. A BLUEREGAL is a fish in the hobby also known as a Hippo Tang. It is a beautiful deep blue salt water fish with black markings on it and yellow with black markings on its tail. You can see it by viewing my picture page on http://blueregal.angelfire.com/ Now you Know the rest of the story! The Regal


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The 69232 does not have a chuff sensor input that I know of. It is voltage dependent. 

If rewiring to a 2 wire connector likeI did, be sure to change the tender bulb to a 24 volt plug in version. And i added a diode to the center pin to make the tender light work in reverse only. 

My 69232 tender appeared to have a 8 volt bulb. It was dim at 5 volts!!!


----------



## pagosarr (Jan 5, 2008)

Dan - Where did you get a 24-volt plug in bulb for the tender light? 

Thanks, Rog Bush


----------



## crashbig (Aug 29, 2008)

Well I looked all over for that harness and seems to have been swallowed by the black hole that is my work bench, as far as the six pin harness, I believe it was the original one from the mogul, could be wrong since I can't find it, sorry not much help from me.

Pete


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

OK guys; I bought this same tender and did not know that it would not run independant. 
I followed Stan's board arrows and attached wheel brushes as suggested above. 
Works like a charm, with bell and whistle sounds with track magnets for left and right. 
Now the problem is the voltage variable for the chuff. It works fine BUT may not match the speed of the train. 
It seems fine until the engine is placed on the track. The engine steals the current and slows the chuff which then does seem to match the speed. 
In other words ... fast train with slow chuff. 
This weekend I will try other locos.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB sold 5 and 24 volt plug-in bulbs plus the 18 volt yellow bayonet base bulb. 
These 5 and 24 volt bulbs were available in clear and red. 
I obtained several packs of each last year for servicing my engines and the clubs engines. I am a spare parts nut and must have over 100 of these different bulbs. 
Plus, I do convert to bright white leds and have used the Richmond controls golden leds. 

A bright golden/yellow led would work well in this tender with a 1000 ohm resistor for track power operation.


----------

